# Jimmy Big Time



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

Did anyone see the Jimmy Big Time show on the Outdoor channel? It's satire on Outdoor shows. It was made by a couple guys from Minot.


----------



## nbaker (Nov 23, 2008)

Worst show I've seen lately...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Fricken BEST show I have seen in a long time. He pokes fun at all the other hunting shows. I think it is hilarious. He was talking about all the "wild" pheasants he was shooting with a shot of the pens full of pheasants in the backround!!! Great show!!!


----------



## nlar (Sep 3, 2009)

I think its funny as hell, especially when his side kick is laying on his back holding the rooster waiting for the code word dumbass to release the rooster for them to shoot. During a short break as Jimmy is apologizing for his crew to the camera and uses the word dumbass, the rooster flies over their head and out of the camera shot!


----------



## Sawyerbob (Apr 24, 2004)

Apparently the producer has got a few complaints that Jimmy Big Time is too mean to his employees. I thought they were pretty funny.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I love how he pokes fun that all of the others think they are so well known... and even when he is in trouble with the warden... "he is trying to get my autograph" funny show!

I am kinda surprised the Outdoors Channel let them on board! However, they aren't going to deny the $100,000 a season I guess!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Watched it with the wife the other night having recorded it. Laughed a good deal at the show. Loved the camera getting toasted. Have the latest episode on DVR to watch and see if it gets better!

Congrats to the guys for thinking outside the box and taking a bit of over the top seriousness down a notch or two!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

His next show is duck hunting in ND.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

When is this on? I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It's on Saturdays at noon. Ice fishing episode today. It's alright, but that Dead Down Wind commercial he did was funny as hell.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pretty good. Saw it last week.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'll have to check it out, it sounds hilarious. We've had several BS sessions while hunting about making a 'mocumentary' of hunting shows and videos...it's about time someone did it.

Hopefully it will bring some of the ultra-serious hosts down a peg or two. I can't stand 99% of what's on.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Not very impressed. like 90% of all movies the best stuff was in the previews. The blatent naming of locations in the ND episode and even listing landowner names thanking them?? Rediculious.


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

havent seen it yet, but if its anything like the nuely dean outdoors CD i have i bet its hilarious. :beer:


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

Anyplace online to watch them? all the outdoor channel has are clips. I missed the first half of the ice fishing one.

If he ever needed ideas for shows he could just go through the threads here, just about everything in the duck and pheasant hunting episodes, I've seen posted about here, I about died laughing


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

wingaddict said:


> Not very impressed. like 90% of all movies the best stuff was in the previews. The blatent naming of locations in the ND episode and even listing landowner names thanking them?? Rediculious.


How so? I've seen that many times on regular shows. He was just doin' it like the pros do :wink:


----------

